# Looking for GA lease (preferable Cuthbert Area)



## cr0ck1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello! Me and my Wife are looking for a hunting lease. We have been on many Florida Leases and were looking to just look further North.

We don't want a lease with a lot of people with drama. we just want to hunt and enjoy out weekends with fellow hunters.

I have hunted on a lot of friends leases in the Cuthbert area of Ga. and really like it.


What were looking for:

A lease that does not have a lot of members.
A lease that has Deer & Hogs 
Food plots done
stands up
feeders full
Camp or camping area or close to hotels.

We just pay a yearly fee for the lease and towards the corn food plots ect.

WE just don't have the time to go up and maintain food plots, set up stands and so on. We have done that many times over the years but now our jobs don't give us the free time we used to have.

I have friends on leases that are like this. They just pay a yearly fee and once a year a little towards corn ect and go hunt. 

Stands are there and so on!

Heres what my one friend has. 
Lease, pays yearly, theres stands, foodplots, boxstands & feeders allways full.

They all have a house that they stay at that is located close to the property.

I believe he pays 14oo a year.

I have another friend that has a lease that:
has everything above except the house. 
It has a camp where people can park their campers but it has a Public Kitchen Bldg and Public bath house


I guess you can get the idea on what we are looking for.


Any info please email me @ beaglerbassfishing@gmail.com
or text me
Carl 727-368-1712

Thank you for your time reading this post. Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 12, 2016)

Sounds more like a $3000.00 a year club here in GA.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2016)

How often do yAll come up ?


----------



## cr0ck1 (Aug 14, 2016)

If we get on a lease up there. Prob 1 or 2 times a month.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Sounds more like a $3000.00 a year club here in GA.



Yea. But ive seen bout 1400 dollar range. But those times i was already in clubs so i didnt write down info.


----------



## tonygiscwo4 (Oct 27, 2016)

*Blue Springs Hunt Club*

Have you found a club yet?  We have a lease with 680 acres, QDM, with a 15 member limit, currently at 13.  We are located in Randolph County, 10 miles north of Cuthbert GA.  Whitetail and hogs.  Family oriented, camp with power to park campers.  Mature group, established food plots and stands, can add stands.

Let me know.

Tony G
229-639-7479


----------

